# What are some good quality t shirts?



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

What are good quality t ****s I should buy to print on? I bought a black rockport shirt and it started turning brown after I wore it several times. I never even washed it, so I don't know why it turned brown. It was not dirt either. I don't want to buy shirts and then my customers start complaining.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

There are too many choices for blank shirts, when you can't make a decision, choose big brand will make thing easier.


----------

